# Fuse box corrosion



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Just a quick question.. anyone got any ideas how to clean the fuse box (Upper)?? mine are corroded on the 2wd/4wd fuse and gotta clean em but nothing fits in there.. any ideas?


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

go to a parts store and get some electronics cleaner in the aersol can.. works great for fusebox and connections


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Never thought of a spray.. thanks!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Just cut the whole darn thing out and put inline fuses in save you headachs in the future.


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

yeah that works too... i am gonna do that when the top finally breaks off of mine... its barely hangin on right now.. although the fusebox aint but 20 to 30 bucks for a new one


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Something you may want to consider, automatic reset circuit breakers that take the place of a spade type fuse. 

http://www.wiringproducts.com/contents/en-us/d28.html









ATC fuse replacement circuit breakers available in auto reset, modified reset, and manual reset.
Tired of replacing fuses? These single pole thermal circuit breakers are designed as replacements for ATC or ATO style fuses. Type 1 auto reset will cycle the circuit breaker until the overload condition is removed. Type 2 modified reset will keep the circuit breaker open until the overload condition is removed. Type 3 manual reset thermal non-cycling circuit breakers will remain tripped until the operator resets them by pushing a button located on the breaker. Manufactured by Cooper Bussman.​


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks.. maybe a good stocking stuffer for myself? :bigok:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I've been trying to find a good marine unit that is affordable and not take up a lot of room but haven't yet. I need one that has about 5 or 6 fuse locations so I can get rid of all these inline fuses and have them all in one place


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I know a guy that dropped some of that Tarnx in there , let it sit a bit, blew it out with air, then flushing it with spray electrical cleaner. They looked like new...for a while. I think if these things are going under water, they should be replaced with someing water-tight though. I like the in-line fuse thing. Saw some of those with water-tight jackets.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I used the ones that have a rubber cap and just put your grease in there and a little sealer on the cap to keep out water never had a problem since.I do like the breaker fuses that you can reset going to look into that.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Just bought a new one for mine. $22 from Babbits.


----------

